# Bachlauf



## Koi-Jonas (13. Apr. 2008)

Hey 

Ich überlege einen Bachlauf zu bauen! Dieser soll von einem alten kleinen Teich in meinen neuen großen Teich fließen. Auf dem Bild kann man sehen, dass der kleine Teich noch im Boden ist. Diesen würde ich auf den Rasen setzen und mit Erde außenrum auffüllen, damit man die Verkleidung nichtmehr sieht. Mit Pflanzen und Steinen soll das abgerundet werden. Von da aus soll ein Hügel bis in den neuen Teich führen, worauf dann Teichfolie eingebettet wird. meine zwei pumpe (Außenfilter und normale Pumpe) sollen das Wasser dahin Pumpen und das ganze soll auch als Pflanzenfilter dienen, die im kleinen Teich gepflanzt werden.

Ist das eine gute Idee?


Bilder:


Foto 


Foto


----------



## Alex45525 (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Hallo,

ich glaube, diesen kleinen "Teich" habe ich auch. 150 Liter???
Ich hatte zuerst genau das gleiche damit vor. Ich hab's mir nur anders überlegt, weil es mir zu kompliziert erschien, den Teich optisch ansprechend UND dicht in einen Bachlauf münden zu lassen.

Auf die hier vorgetragenen Lösungen bin ich deshalb - obwohl es mich jetzt nicht mehr betrifft (Siehe "Unser Teichbau") - sehr gespannt.

Vielleicht weiß jemand einen eleganten Weg. Das könnte dann bei uns die nächste Ausbaustufe werden...


----------



## klaus e (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Hallo Jonas,
ich bin zwar recht neu hier und bekennender Florestheniker, aber dafür darf ich bei uns im Garten den Hoch- und Tiefbaupart übernehmen...
Was du vor hast, ist eine recht umfangreiche Buddelei. Wenn du den alten Kleinteich auf die gleiche Stelle stellen möchtest, musst du die in der alten Grube aufgefüllte Erde kräftig verdichten, sonst sinkt er mit der Zeit ein. Und das wird nicht gleichmäßig geschehen, er wird Schlagseite bekommen.
Zudem wirst du sehr viel Erde brauchen, um das Becken naturalistisch zu kaschieren. Andererseits öffnen sich dir viele Möglichkeiten, deine Technik (Filter) optimal zu verstecken.
Ich würde es so angehen: 
- Teichbecken ausbuddeln
- Grube verfüllen
- Teichbecken an etwas anderer Stelle je nach Höhe teilweise wieder eingraben (abhängig von der Bachlauflänge, sonst bekommst du einen rauschenden Wasserfall)
- Den vorhandenen Filter an das Becken platzieren und so mit Mauern umgeben, dass die normale Inspektion und Wartung gewährleistet ist.
- Die anzuschüttende Erde mit Natursteinmauern "auflockern" und befestigen, um triste und dann recht ausufernde Hangflächen zu vermeiden.
Tipp: Schau dir mal die Weinbergsmauern unterhalb Burg Ehrenfels ¿ (Ironie) bei Rüdesheim an, liegt ja in deiner Nähe...
Grüße vom "Berg", viel Erfolg und hoffentlichnoch eine Menge weiterer Tipps aus dem Forum
Klaus E


----------



## Alex45525 (13. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Apropos Mauern:

Die hätte ich auch zu bieten:

Siehe Link in Signatur.


----------



## ösiwilli (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Servus Jonas,

ich habs so ähnlich gemacht, mit einem Teil des Aushub vom Teich, allerdings nur mit Folie.
Bilderln findest iim untenstehenden Link.

@Alex

Deine Teichlandschaft sieht ja mittlerweile super aus 
Natur pur!

Liebe Grüsse - Willi - der auch gerne das Bächlein rauschen hört.


----------



## Koi-Jonas (14. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Hey Danke 

wenn ich deine Bilder sehe, fallen mir gleich noch mehr Ideen ein! Ich mach mich gleich ma auf den Weg in n Garten und hol schonmal den kleinen Teich raus.. dann schütte ich das loch zu und fange an die Erde zu verformen ..

Wenn meine Schwester heute noch mit ihrer cam kommt, kann ich ja gleich mal dokumentieren, wie weit ich bin ^^


----------



## Koi-Jonas (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Neuigkeiten : 

Der kleine Teich ist verschalt .. Wasser schon drin .. und der Bachlauf is gegraben .. brauch noch ein wenig Teichfolie .. dann isser schon fast fertig !!
Zu Bilder kam ich heute leider nichtmehr !!

werde in den kleinen Fertigteich ein kleines Loch machen woraus dann das Wasser in den Bachlauf strömen soll.

Danke für eure Hilfreichen Tipps ! 

PS @ Alex : Bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber glaube das sind 150 Liter ^^ ...


----------



## Alex45525 (15. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Wow, Du bist ja ein ganz Fleißiger!!!

Auf die Fotos bin ich gespannt! Vor allem auf die Detaillösung des Wasserauslaufs aus dem kleinen Teich. Wie oben schon gesagt, ich habe mich da nicht 'dran getraut.

Gutes Gelingen!


----------



## Koi-Jonas (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf*

So die Außenwände von der Teichschale sind fertig !
Jetzt fehlt nur noch das loch für den Auslauf und die verlegung der Teichfolie !

Bilder : 

Foto 

Foto 

Foto 

Foto 

Kritik erwünscht =)

PS: Wenn ihr noch mehr Bilder sehen wollt, dann sagt bescheid !


----------



## Alex45525 (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Du bist nicht nur fleißig, sondern auch schnell!

Wie hast Du die Steinverblendung (Gute Idee, sieht gut aus!) gemacht? Ist das mörtelgebunden oder in Lehm gelegt? Bei den kleinen Steinen doch sicher mit Mörtel, oder?

Das Becken hast Du sicher absichtlich etwas in die Schräglage gebracht, damit der Wasserauslauf geplant an der richtigen Stelle stattfindet.

Wenn Du das noch schön bepflanzt, dann hast Du einen attraktiven Hochteich und einen Bachlauf dazu. Respekt!

Ich bin noch immer an der Detaillösung des Folienübergangs am Quell- und am Zielteich interessiert. Halt' uns doch weiter auf dem Laufenden!


----------



## Koi-Jonas (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Die Steine halten mit stinknormalen Lehm, den hab ich aus dem riesen loch wo ich gebuddelt habe  .. habe vorher ja auch erstma genug Erde gebraucht!
Das ging einfach nur perfekt! Mit dem lehm hat das so gut geklappt.. Ich habe immer ein schälchen mit wasser neber mir gehabt um den halt immer noch bisschen weich zu machen! .. das hat mich an meine Kindheit errinert, wie ich mit Knete gebastelt habe .. hehe 

Also ich kann wirklich nur weiter geben .. pack euch den spaten und grabt, bis ihr auf lehm stosst...


----------



## Alex45525 (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Hallo Jonas,

bin ziemlich gespannt, wie das hält.

Bei meiner Trockenmauer habe ich auch etwas Lehm in die Fugen gepackt. Zum Stabilisieren und als Substrat für __ Moos und andere Pflanzen, die ich dann in die Mauerfugen gesetzt habe. Von dem Lehm ist inzwischen nichts mehr zu sehen, alles ausgewaschen. Ganz tief 'drin in den Fugen, da ist noch etwas, worin auch die Mauerpflanzen wurzeln.

Naja, vielleicht lag das auch nur an dem extrem verregneten Sommer auf den meine Trockenmauer frisch nach dem Anlegen im letzten Jahr traf. 

Aber selbst wenn hin und wieder mal ein Stein lose sein sollte, Du kannst ja nachschmieren. Muss ja nichts halten, das Becken steht - eine gute Verdichtung des Bodens vorausgesetzt - sicher auch ohne die Steine.:smoki


----------



## Koi-Jonas (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Joa ich hab überall auch mal dran geruckelt..
Hält bombenfest ! 
Hast du das verstanden mit dem Auslauf aus dem Teich? Auf den Bildern kann man ja sehen, dass der Teich etwas über dem Auslauf übersteht.. da will ich ein Loch rein machen, woraus dann das Wasser strömen soll .. Wie groß das sein wird muss ich schauen. Bin da aber ganz zuversichtlich! .. Jetzt muss erstmal die Teichfolie her.. wollte erst Reste von der alten nehmen .. aber auf die Kleberei hab ich echt keine Lust.. Die meisten stücke sind sowas von querbeet auseinander geschnitten! da kauf ich mir lieber ne ganze und alles ist dicht  .. 

Würdest du 0.5 mm oder 1 mm dicke nehmen?
Die dünne ist bestimmt leichte in die engen Ecken zu kriegen und is billiger .. Vlies mach ich drunter!


----------



## Alex45525 (17. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Schwer zu sagen. Mein Bach hat 1mm. Mit 0,5mm habe ich noch nicht gearbeitet. könnte reichen, Jedoch habe ich mir gedacht, dass man am Bach ab und an auch arbeiten muss und dann möglicherweise mal hineintritt. Ausserdem hat man meist schwere Dekosteine...

Ich glaube ich würde wieder 1mm nehmen. Und trotzdem Vlies 'drunterlegen. An kritischen Stellen (Bei mir die Staustufen -> Betonteile, Siehe unser Teichbau) habe ich das Vlies sogar doppelt und teilweise dreifach liegen. Das ist sicher kein Fehler.


----------



## Koi-Jonas (18. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Ok alles klar!!! Danke dir 
Morgen gehts weiter .. dann kommen auch wieder Bilder .. Gute Nacht!


----------



## Koi-Jonas (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf*

So der Bau ist so gut wie abgeschlossen! Jetzt brauche ich nur noch Steine .. sehr viele Steine! und die kann ich erst besorgen, wenn mein Vater mim Auto mal bisschen früher von der Arbeit da is! .. Hab es zwar nicht weit bis zum Rhein .. aber dafür fahr ich lieber mim Auto 

Der Bachlauf läuft schon und gefällt mir persönlich gut.. konnte leider nur 0,5mm dicke Folie nehmen, weil ich 2m auf 1m nur so bekommen habe, in meinem Baumarkt! Vlies ist jedoch genug drunter und das dürfte hoffentlich keine Probleme geben. Das mit dem Auslauf hat gut geklappt. Hab mit der Bohrmaschine kleine Löscher in den teich gebohrt und den so eingestellt, dass das raus gehen kann, was rein kommt!

Bilder mach ich morgen mal  Mein Schwester hat ihre Digicam immer dabei und ist nit oft zuhause, deswegen ist das immer so n Problem! .. bin gespannt auf eure Antworten .. hat sich einiges verändert!

Jonas


----------



## Alex45525 (21. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Ja, da sind wir doch neugierig!


----------



## Annett (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Hallo Jonas,

bei so dünner Folie bitte das Vlies nicht nur unter, sondern auch auf die Folie legen. Die Steine machen sonst mit Sicherheit Schaden an der Folie.

Kiesel einfach so "vom Rhein" holen... ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass dies erlaubt ist! 
Wenn das jeder macht, hat der Rhein irgendwann keine Uferbefestigung mehr. 

Gibt es bei Euch in der Nähe denn keinen Landwirt, der beim Bewirtschaften seines Ackers Steine findet? Oder Kiesgruben, wo die immer mit anfallen und für nen Fünfer in die Kaffeekasse rausgegeben werden?
Wir haben einen ganzen Steinhaufen (betrieblich) und gerade fangen wir (privat) an, das alte Natursteinpflaster an einigen Stellen "auszubauen".
Aber das nützt Dir ja nichts.


----------



## Koi-Jonas (22. Apr. 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Hey Annett

Hier bei uns am Rhein gibt es tausende von Steinen, die einfach nur rumfliegen! Von der richtigen Uferbefestigung bzw die Wellenbrecher sind soweit ich weiß verboten Steine mitzunehmen! Das sind auch richtige Steine, die ein Bagger dort angebracht hat. Die normalen Steine liegen wirklich überall rum und das wird nie n Problem geben ^^! Das ist eigentlich n Schandfleck .. kann ja mal paar Bilder machen .. da kommen halt auch immer wieder neue Steine an.

Vlies auf der Folie hab ich mir auch schon überlegt .. das ist eine gute idee... werde ich wahrscheinlich auch so umsetzen, bevor ich die Steine besorge!

Rheinsteine/kies kann man auch in vielen Baumärkten kaufen .. oder bei unserem Sandhändler, der bei uns am Rhein ist! .. Dort sind die halt schön sortiert nach größe ... doch das spar ich mir lieber das geld und sammel sie mir selbst ! .. das mach ich schon seit Jahren und da hat sich noch nie jemand beschwert. Den Kies und den Sand werde ich jedoch bei dem Händler kaufen, weil da sonst zu viel schmodder mit drin hängt

lg Jonas


----------



## ulligulli (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Hallo,
voller Spannung lese ich von dem Bachlauf. Hört sich richtig gut an. Momentan stehe ich vor dem gleichen Problem: nämlich 2 kleine Fertigteiche mit einem Bachlauf zu verbinden. Ich weiß nur nicht wie!!? Löcher in den oberen Teich bohren und das Wasser auffangen (so wie du das gemacht hast) oder einen Überlauf einschneiden von 2 cm Höhe und 30 cm Breite und das Wasser über die aufgeklebte Folie in den Teich fließen lassen, aber mit welchem Kleber...  Problem dabei ist ja auch, dass alles Wasser auch in dem unteren Teich landen soll. Hast Du da eine schlaue Idee für mich, wie ich das am besten hinkriege?

lg Ulrike


----------



## Christine (15. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Liebe Ulrike,

nur so nebenbei: Folie an kleine PE-Becken zu kleben, ist schier unmöglich, weil sich PE äußerst ungern kleben läßt. Außerdem verlieren diese kleinen Becken relativ schnell ihre Stabilität, wenn man sie ihres Randes beraubt.

Also das obere Becken so einbauen, dass es an einer Stelle überschwappt. Die Folie am unteren Becken reinhängen, dann kannst Du sie festklemmen. Da ist kleben nicht unbedingt notwendig.


----------



## Kurt (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Servus Ulrike,
also ich hätte zu Folie, die verschweißt werden kann, mehr Vertrauen.  Aber am Besten vorher testen, ob die Verschweissung auf dem Beckenrand hält.
Beim unteren Becken reicht ja eine Überlappung in das Becken.

Alternative:  passende Anpressleisten aus Chromstahl in U-Form, die beidseitig des Beckenrandes angelegt und mehrfach verschraubt wird, zwischen Folie und Becken eine langhaltende Dichtungsmasse (S...IKAFLEX etc.)

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## Kurt (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Ulrike,  zur Variante B) noch eine kleine Zeichnung:  

SGvB, Kurt


----------



## ulligulli (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Guten Morgen allseits,

vielen Dank für den Tipp, dass die Folie schlecht geklebt werden kann. Da weiß ich ja schonmal was ich nicht mache. Die Idee mit der eingeklemmten Folie in einer Verschraubung hört sich gut an. Momentan regnet es in Strömen und mein frisch eingeschlemmter Teich hat ein einer Seite (natürlich der falschen) Schlagseite bekommen und läuft über. So ein ... Aber lieber jetzt als später, wenn schon alles fertig ist. Jetzt fahre ich erst mal in den nächsten Baumarkt und gucke mich mal um. Wenn mir das jemand früher gesagt hätte, dass ich mal im Baumarkt stöbern gehe, ich hätte ihn für verrückt erklärt.

Also, regnerische Grüße vom Niederrhein

Ulrike


----------



## Silke (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Hallo Ulli,
ich hab`s genau so gemacht wie Kurt und es hält (ist aber auch noch nicht sooo lange her)
Den Rand einschneiden würde ich nicht machen, ist schon so ziemlich instabil.


----------



## Flash (16. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Hallo,

das man PVC auf PE nicht kleben kann ist nicht gaz richtig!
Es gibt Kleber die in Verbindung mit einem Primer verarbeitet werden so dass auch schwierige Klebungen durchaus halten. 
Ich habe z.B. PP und PE mit PVC verklebt.
Fertigbecken am Rand einzuschneiden halte ich aber auch für nicht günstig!
Es gibt aber auch vertige Flanschdurchführungen - Tankdurchführung in diversen Größen. Ein Nachteil wäre allerdings, das der minimal Wasserstand dann natürlich der Umterkannte des Flansches am oberen Becken wäre, wenn das Pumpsysthem mal nicht läuft ( Winter ).

Das Becken an einer Seite einfach etwas " tiefer zu legen" bringt aber auch Probleme mit sich, da man immer eine große Fläche als Ablauf hat, die nicht klar eingegrenzt ist.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## ulligulli (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Hi,

der Besuch im Baumarkt war nicht wirklich ergiebig. Gefunden habe ich da überhaupt nichts. Muss wohl daran liegen, dass ich wohl doch eher "Frau" bin. Aber ich habe ja auch einen Mann!! und, was soll ich sagen??? Der wurde fündig mit einem Teil, an das ich im Leben nie gedacht hätte: ein einfacher Abfluss, wie man ihn auch für ein Waschbecken kennt.  Von außen wird es mit einer Dichtung verschlossen und für innen hole ich noch eine nach. Wenn ich fertig bin, melde ich mich wie das funktioniert. Schlimmstenfalls muss ich zwei bis drei "Waschtischablaufventile" - übrigens mit Stöpsel - einbauen, um die Durchflussmenge mit der Pumpe abzustimmen.
Richtig auslaufen kann das Becken nicht, weil es im äußeren Ring kleine Kammern hat, die den Gesamtteich nicht leerlaufen lassen. Schlimmstenfalls läuft also eine Kammer leer und der Teich bis zur inneren kleineren Kante.

In diesem Sinne allseits schöne Teiche mit tollem Wetter.

Ulrike


----------



## Frank (17. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Hallo,

@ Thomas (Flash)



			
				Flash schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt Kleber die in Verbindung mit einem Primer verarbeitet werden so dass auch schwierige Klebungen durchaus halten.
> Ich habe z.B. PP und PE mit PVC verklebt.



Welchen Kleber und Primer hast du verwendet? Ich hab mir schon einen Wolf danach gesucht und bin bisher überhaupt nicht fündig geworden ...


----------



## Flash (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Hallo Frank,

natürlich den guten Innotec Adheseal und Repaplast Primer New Formula der gleichen Firma.

Es gibt einige Hersteller ( 3M; Pattex;Loctite;Scotch) die das auch anbieten, aber meist in so kleinen Gebinden, das es nicht für den Teich-Filterbau reicht, bzw zu teuer ist. 
PP bzw PE ist wegen der Oberfläschenbeschaffenheit nur bedingt klebar, je nach dem was du kleben möchtes kann ein Flämmen der PP - PE Oberflächen helfen. In den meisten Fällen kommt ein auf Cyanacrylat basis arbeitender Kleber ( Sekundenkleber ) in Verbindung mit einem Primer zum Einsatz.

Ich bin mit den Klebeflächen des Adheseal sehr zufrieden, da die stellen nicht starr sondern etwas flexibel bleiben sollten. Zudem ist das Arbeiten mit Sekundenkleber nicht sehr schön  schon wegen der Finger lach.

Leider bekommt man in den seltesten Fällen das komplette Innotec Progamm zu kaufen, solltest du Stress damit haben schreib mir ne PN  

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Koi-Jonas (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Bachlauf*

Sooo !!!

Nachdem ich lange Zeit keine Bilder machen konnte, ist es jetzt endlich soweit ! Der Bachlauf läuft ohne Probleme und gefällt mir persönlich super. Anfangs gab es einige Probleme, aber die konnte ich auch lösen. 

Schaut euch es einfach mal an .. hat sich schon einiges getan =)


Foto 


Foto 


Foto 


Foto 


Foto 


Foto 


Foto 

Bin gespannt auf euer Feedback !!

:smoki


----------

